# Balmoral Resources Ltd. (BAR.V)



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

I posted this one a few weeks ago. Recommended by Lawrence Roulston.
Up 20% this week.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

new 52 week high today. This one should go to 2+ bucks this year.


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

I have a small position in this one.

They continue to build their resource base in a very mining friendly area.

The gameplan is probably to sell to one of the majors in the area at a rich premium to share price.

Management is very strong and has lots of money in the game.

Like all the junior resource stocks it has been very volatile so this one is a speculative gamble.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

my position isn't that big either, 5000 shares.
their main property is next to a newly opened mine - detour
they have 19 mill in the bank.
potential big deposit that starts at 50m - very shallow

great buyout target if they can get their proven reserve number over 2 mill.


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

I agree with your investment thesis but it can all blow up in our faces.

The junior gold miners have been horrifically pumelled the last 2 years. Just widespread devastation such that despite sky-high gold prices they are having difficulty getting adequate funding to do their drill programs, build their resource base and complete PEAs and BFSs. Companies need good properties, excellent and experienced management, institutional support and luck to succeed right now. Their other big problem is that the majors don`t seem that interested in acquiring but they will soon have to do so or outputs will drop markedly in the near future. The majors big problem has been cost overruns in their mining operations and they need to get a better handle on that side of things operationally.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

i agree with most of that, other than I think the majors are looking to acquire - at least looking and watching

one of the biggest issues with juniors is there are to many, over the next year we should see a large number disappear, those companies that are really just stock promotions - 
the juniors that have a good property and are actually looking for a mine should do well - should have more opportunity for financing then as well. To much money was given out in 2010 and 2011 all willy nilly
It helps when their neighbor - Detour - is one of the biggest pure gold mines in Canada.

the big guys are buying out a few juniors, check out GWY.v and ICI.v, richfield ventures is another that got taken out.
GQC.v went on tear as well

I'm looking companies that are at an advanced stage in defining a deposit - as you say good mgmt, in a friendly country. 

Kam and FPX are two I am watching but havent jumped in yet.


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

I own a bit of KAM - dipped a toe in at 2.00 and then it crashed down to 1.00 or so and has bounced back a bit. I may buy a bit more. They look to have a good decent grade deposit of 3M oz. right now but mgmt (good mgmt) thinks that next year`s drill program could double that amount and when you get up above 5M oz the big guys get interested. The thing that is of holding them back is worries about costs of mine construction in the North. But it looks like there are a whole bunch of high grade deposits around there so as the infrastructure gets built in it should get cheaper for others to develop mines, too.

I don`t know much about FPX.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

Here is a blurb from a newsletter I suscribe to: on KAM.v

Most of the resource material is at or near surface (87% within 150 meters) and re-sponds very well to simple recovery tech-niques. While the Yukon location is re-mote, the positive attributes of being shal-low with good recoveries make this an attractive gold deposit. Other projects in the area, in particular the Golden Saddle deposit now held by Kinross, will contrib-ute to infrastructure development. Being in a particularly mining-friendly jurisdiction in Canada makes it all the more favorable.
Importantly, those resource figures are only the starting point for the project. There is ample scope to continue to ex-pand the resource. Another big exploration program planned for 2013 will be aimed at both upgrading and expanding the re-source. The company presently has $16-million in cash, adequate to fund the pro-gram planned for 2013.
Quoting the December 13th news


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

imho there is nothing to recommend this company other than a big campaign by the principals who are veteran mine promoters working the penny stocks as they come out of the venture capital pools.

there are hundreds of obscure canadian gold mining companies just like balmoral. They - like balmoral - are typically little more than a bunch of mining claims staked near a proven, developing or developed gold mine.

the legitimate mine in this case is Detour Gold. The balmoral properties, only one of which appears to have undergone any test drilling, lie to the east of DGC's minesite.

benh, do we have here another penny stock candidate for the cmf forum list of failed venture exchange pennies such as catch the wind, poseidon, orbite ...


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

Stalker alert....We have another stalker sighting.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

humble_pie said:


> imho there is nothing to recommend this company other than a big campaign by the principals who are veteran mine promoters working the penny stocks as they come out of the venture capital pools.
> 
> there are hundreds of obscure canadian gold mining companies just like balmoral. They - like balmoral - are typically little more than a bunch of mining claims staked near a proven, developing or developed gold mine.
> 
> ...


those veteran mine promoters took their last company from pennies to 3.50 where it was bought out. This one is a good candidate for a similar buyout.


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

Hawkdog, HP is only replying to this one because I own the stock. He stalks me on this board. Don't feed the troll.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

roger that.

Got my feet wet in Kam.v yesterday. Got in at 1.40.

go gold!


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

PMREdmonton said:


> He stalks me on this board. Don't feed the troll.


That's not accurate PMREdmonton.

What HP did, was simply caution others about penny stocks like CTW, and many others as well, based on facts, but of which you spoke very highly of without much evidence, and often saying how such stocks had 'huge upside potential', hence HP was providing some helpful comments & helping others recognize the pump & dump type stocks. 

As you may have noticed Hawkdog, this is the wrong forum to promote penny stocks.


----------



## PuckiTwo (Oct 26, 2011)

+ 1 ^^^



PMREdmonton said:


> Hawkdog, HP is only replying to this one because I own the stock. He stalks me on this board. Don't feed the troll.


??????????????


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

Toronto.gal said:


> That's not accurate PMREdmonton.
> 
> What HP did, was simply caution others about penny stocks like CTW, and many others as well, based on facts, but of which you spoke very highly of without much evidence, and often saying how such stocks had 'huge upside potential', hence HP was providing some helpful comments & helping others recognize the pump & dump type stocks.
> 
> As you may have noticed Hawkdog, this is the wrong forum to promote penny stocks.


Unfortunately HP came across as a troll with that post, one who knows very little about the mining industry. If he had simply stated what you politely pointed out, that people should be cautious with junior mining stocks that would have been more appropriate. But his comments regarding BAR properties are completely misleading. 
Like any stock, do your own DD.

Last I checked the title on this branch of the forum was for individual stocks and equities. I do refrain from posting stocks that fit in my definition of a penny stock, under a buck.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

several months ago, one of the moderators asked my advice as to how to stop or block penny stock pumpers from trolling their wares illegally in this forum.

at that time, i suggested that the moderators do nothing at all, since there were so few criminal pumps in the forum & a free press is always desirable.

however, i would change my view at this date, since the constant penny stock flogging by doKtor & others has become a toxic nuisance.

here in cmf forum, doKtor has pumped a striking number of failed speculations including catch the wind, poseidon, oncolytics, orbite & gasfrac. Several of these lost 90% of their value or more during the few short months that doKtor was touting them.

pump campaigns like these - in which the pumper owns the stock while trying to flog it off to others - are illegal. There are cmf members who have said they bought stocks from the above-mentioned list specifically because of doKtor's pumping. Such members lost their money. It is regrettable imho to see these kinds of shady activities in cmf forum.

as for balmoral, i stand by my remarks upthread. It is being promoted by veteran capital pool promoters. Canada & the venture exchange in particular have been world-famous for nearly a century for pump & dump penny stock scandals.

balmoral owns claims that, with one exception, lie to the east of DGC's developing mine. Active drilling is taking place. The company has drillsite test results but no confirmed test results from approved laboratories yet, although these will eventually be required.

there are no pre-feasibility studies in sight. There is certainly no hint of any feasibility study. As for the required NI 43-101, this is not even a balmoral pipe-dream at the present moment.

balmoral is & remains a penny stock that has recently been hyped above the $1 level. Neither of the 2 pumpsters in this thread has the slightest ability to geologically analyze & interpret the drill samples that are being recovered from the northshore & martiniere properties at present.

here is the company's own notice about its northshore property:

_" The Northshore property contains a historical geological resource estimate defined by Noranda Exploration in 2002 based on near surface drilling of approximately 17 holes. The estimate is historical and not in compliance with NI 43-101, and the category of "geological resource" does not conform to current CIM definitions. The historical estimate is not supported by a technical report. A qualified person has not done the work necessary to verify the historical estimate as a current estimate under NI 43-101 and the estimate should not be relied upon. "_

here also is an assessment of balmoral written by one of the hucksters upthread. It reads like pure drivel. Surely he must have been joking.



PMREdmonton said:


> I have a small position in this one.
> 
> They continue to build their resource base in a very mining friendly area.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

I am not here to argue. There is obviously some history here i am unaware of. 

I am not here to pump anything. I dabble in mining stocks. I am looking to discuss with others. For the the last ten years i have worked in the mineral exploration industry.

So mr. humble pie, i do in fact know a little about how to interpret drill hole results. 

and you continue to mislead people


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

The best property Bar has is the Martiniere - east of the new Detour Mine

Balmoral has identified a high-grade,
near surface gold zone on its Martiniere
property, just across the border
from Detour in Quebec. The highlight
of the Balmoral drilling was a
20 meter interval that graded 7.9
grams per tonne at the Bug Lake
zone. Further assays are pending
from a 20 hole program completed in
the fall. Further drilling is planned
over the winter.
The latest news results are from the
Footwall zone, one of three highgrade
gold zones that occur within
the 100-plus-meter-wide Bug Lake
fault corridor. Earlier results from
that area included a spectacular 272
g/t over 3.9 metres (8 ounces per ton
over 12.7 feet).
The highlight of the recent drilling
was hole MDE-12-65, which returned
anomalous gold mineralization
over 81 meters, including 20
meters at 7.9 grams per tonne gold.
Within that interval was a 6.5 meter
section that carries 21 g/t gold. The
most significant feature of the drilling
at the Bug Lake zone is that it is
so shallow, beginning about 50 meters
below surface. Holes drilled
above and below that zone from the
site returned broad intervals of subgram
gold values.
Another hole, reported last month,
cut 4.1 meters at 22.9 g/t gold, and is
located about 12 meters south. The
Footwall zone is shaping up like
other high-grade vein-type deposits
in the Abitibi. The broad zones of
lower grade gold values in many of
the holes and the shallow nature of
the mineralization suggest a large
bulk-minable deposit, with a highgrade
core


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

I will refrain from posting anymore of these speculative stocks. 

It would be great if there was a section on the forum for high risk investments.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

lol love that buggy lac 272 g/t

did U write that yourself?
maybe U from the promo team, if so the antics are getting even shadier

or maybe U just copie/pasta? journo rules say source has to be acknowledge
unless it's copie/pasta off a pumper/basher chat board




Hawkdog said:


> ... For the the last ten years i have worked in the mineral exploration industry.


so now you're a P.Geo?




> It would be great if there was a section on the forum for high risk investments.


there are plenty penny stock chat boards, why not try stockhouse the pumper/basher purgatorio




> and you continue to mislead people


please be specific, what is misleading


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

not a P Geo - i started as a helper on a diamond drill - worked my way up to mgmt in the same company, i now help with contracts

i hate stockhouse because of trolls like you.

how come your not trolling my DML post? its in the same price range?


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

Toronto.gal said:


> That's not accurate PMREdmonton.
> 
> What HP did, was simply caution others about penny stocks like CTW, and many others as well, based on facts, but of which you spoke very highly of without much evidence, and often saying how such stocks had 'huge upside potential', hence HP was providing some helpful comments & helping others recognize the pump & dump type stocks.
> 
> As you may have noticed Hawkdog, this is the wrong forum to promote penny stocks.


As always i do agree with ya.
HP hates me with passion but I am with him also.
why put ur money on something like this?
i did not even bother reading the whole "STORY' for crying out loud
oh my


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

this is misleading -
here is the company's own notice about its northshore property:

" The Northshore property contains a historical geological resource estimate defined by Noranda Exploration in 2002 based on near surface drilling of approximately 17 holes. The estimate is historical and not in compliance with NI 43-101, and the category of "geological resource" does not conform to current CIM definitions. The historical estimate is not supported by a technical report. A qualified person has not done the work necessary to verify the historical estimate as a current estimate under NI 43-101 and the estimate should not be relied upon. "


this is just a note covering their butt because it was noranda's drilling and numbers not BAR's. Noranda did a lot of drilling then when gold was under 400 bucks, so it wasn't deemed feasible, now that gold is at 1600 the margin for feasible is much high, there a few properties that Noranda drilled and left because of cut off grades.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

thenegotiator said:


> A
> why put ur money on something like this?


some people play poker, some people recycle dental floss, some people invest in junior mining companies. 

Lets reassess in March and you can call me a fool then.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

i am the last thing from a troll & the forum knows that

U on the other hand are a newcomer here with already an ugly vocabulary & a mighty fresh mouth on you

i've already inquired, where did your get your exalted pumping text about drilling on la martiniere?
did U write that yourself?
what's your skin in this game?
not to speak of yr relationship with the promoters?

there are other chat boards for penny stock pumper/bashing
why don't U post on them

other members here do sometimes write about speculative stocks

it's always real easy to see which members are genuinely intrigued, curious, interested in entrepreneurial stories, can offer solid expertise in niche industries, utilize good analytical skills, are capable of sifting truth from lies, are trustworthy

those are the members i like to hear from
everybody benefits


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

Hawkdog said:


> this is misleading -
> here is the company's own notice about its northshore property


on the contrary, this is not misleading in the slightest

as you say, it is the company's own notice reproduced verbatim from their website

but again, i do beg of you - where did U get your high-flown hyperbolic text praising la martiniere?


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

humble_pie said:


> i am the last thing from a troll & the forum knows that
> then quit acting like one
> U on the other hand are a newcomer here with already an ugly vocabulary & a mighty fresh mouth on you
> really?
> ...


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

Hawkdog said:


> some people play poker, some people recycle dental floss, some people invest in junior mining companies.
> 
> Lets reassess in March and you can call me a fool then.


trading is not gambling.
some juniors are basically a gamble .
i will give u an old and great story.
SMF.
where is it at now?
u CREATE A STORY ; U FOLLOW THE STORY ;U DUMP THE STORY.
There is nothing for me to reassess .
this is a piece of crap not worth a second of my trading time.
i would actually rather place all my money on the roulette table before i even touch crap like this.
or like what is that guys name the other day playing the horse lol
to each his own .


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

PMREdmonton said:


> I have a small position in this one.
> 
> They continue to build their resource base in a very mining friendly area.
> 
> ...


is there anything in the mkt that u DO NOT have a position?
let me know because when you initiate that position I will be on the other side of the bet.
please let me know.
thks


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

by the way hawk .
i actually have 4 juniors that i have been tempted to load up for a long time but i will not open a thread for them .
Why?
because some junior boy trader here might think it is a frigging Gem and in the end is garbage.
i am talking about 4 juniors with massive Insider buying which honestly to me signifies nothing because they may just be at the same time betting against it to gain a much higher profit.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

strangely enough nego another speculative penny miner mentioned by hawk looks as it might have something to it. Kaminak. 

not headed by promoters. Good geos on board & management. Only one project going, Coffee in the yukon, & she's nicely spiked w caffeine. Exploration is ongoing but studies indicate a small surface mine w about 3 million inferred oz. Perfect for heap leaching.

oops. Were we saying heap leaching. First nations usually have plenty to say about that, generally not friendly.

all other kaminak properties across canada appear to have fallen into a profound coma in 2008/09. No signs of life, ie no $$ to explore, therefore no real knowledge of what orebodies they might contain.


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

thenegotiator said:


> is there anything in the mkt that u DO NOT have a position?
> let me know because when you initiate that position I will be on the other side of the bet.
> please let me know.
> thks


I definitely took some lumps in the beginning but many of my plays in small caps have worked out very well thus far: RGX, PSD, AD, ACQ, PBN (put a lot in at 6 - go read the thread), ONC (put a lot in at 2 and change), AM, LOY, EH, MB, SSL, BIR. So it is unfair to look at the negative and then not look at the positive side of the ledger.

You put your money down and you take your side. You bet where you think things will go on your side but there is a lot the small investor does not know and there is much that no one knows that effects the price movement of stocks. Never be afraid to take profits in these when the chance arises and never be afraid to let these things loose when they are going against you.

I like small-cap gold miners because some companies with very good properties and good management have been ground down into the dirt. This will eventually change as the tide shifts and majors start to acquire again to maintain their production. The average deposit grade around the globe has been in tremendous deterioration over the past 20 years and subsequently mining costs have increased stratospherically. Some companies have found good deposits which should have reasonable extraction costs and they will eventually go up substantially in value. Of course, one could argue they will continue to get crushed into oblivion and that is a very defendable position. That is why there is a market that decides on the value of these things and there is someone willing to by and sell at roughly the current market price so there are always two sides to the coin.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

I cannot wait to read ur next pick.
and i will be on the opposite side.
i will give YOU and everyone on this board. a great one.
BTO.
buy on weakness.....
nevertheless i am bearish on gold long term.
Yet again i ask myself how in heaven and earth u do have time to deal with so many amazing picks and stocks while performing brain surgery?
You are a brain Surgeon right?


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

Not brain surgery - I work with brain surgery patients but on the rehabilitation side.

It is a hobby, that is all.

Again, I think it is fine to be bearish gold long-term and I think it is easy to take the opposite position from the gold bugs who strike me as paranoid and irrational. However, currencies are being debased around the globe in a race to the bottom and gold will be sought out in this environment. I know people argue that the price should roughly gravitate to the average cost of extraction and it is informative to look at the grade of the average goldmine around the world. 20 years ago it was commonplace to have 10g/t or more in mines. Nowadays 1g/t is considered okay - there just aren't many high grade deposits left out there to mine and that means gold is more expensive to extract and so gold prices must go up to maintain current production levels and it would seem as though there is plenty of demand overall between Central banks, the general public and Asia.

I don't think gold has much upside but I still do think very good gold deposits held by good junior mining companies are very undervalued. I may be completely wrong and only time will tell. I don't see gold going up to $5K anytime soon but I also don't see it caving below $1250. I definitely think $2K is very achievable next year as US currency and Euro currency debasement progress in this age of deleveraging and monetization of debt.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

PMREdmonton said:


> Not brain surgery - I work with brain surgery patients but on the rehabilitation side.
> 
> It is a hobby, that is all.
> 
> ...


you my friend are quoting my wording on gold pricing.
I said it will peak in 2013 just like GS sees it.
by the way what is a hobby?
trading or rehabilitating patients?:rolleyes2:
currencies are being debased around the world?
are u going to Google before u answer me that Gold is on reality held by Central banks?
Why is gold held by central banks?
go google and come back with the answer.
by the way how is gasfrac?
don't bother u are going to tell me that u bought more at 1.25 right and is waiting for the right opportunity to sell right?

how bout the following .
i will tell ya when i go long BTO and YOU take the opposite side.
hmmm..


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

Toronto.gal said:


> That's not accurate PMREdmonton.
> 
> What HP did, was simply caution others about penny stocks like CTW, and many others as well, based on facts, but of which you spoke very highly of without much evidence, and often saying how such stocks had 'huge upside potential', hence HP was providing some helpful comments & helping others recognize the pump & dump type stocks.
> 
> As you may have noticed Hawkdog, this is the wrong forum to promote penny stocks.


That was all fine and dandy Tgal and I stopped posting about speculative microcaps awhile ago. I do update some of the worthy earlier ones when there is legitimate news such as with RGX, ONC, AM (although others have taken up that cause for me), IMUC.

The issue with HP is the thread where he called me a liar for stating that IMUC has done trials on humans. He insisted they had not and called me a liar in that thread on that point.

There was also the thread where he went on about how I wasn't a doctor. I know we can hide behind our true identities here but that seemed harsh and vindictive.

He also makes a point in following me in nearly an thread I post about in a pretty derogatory manner. I think we should keep the points on the merits of the stock in question.

Yes, BAR is a very speculative stock. It has no revenue. They have never mined anything. You have to understand what the structure of the company is, what management has accomplished in the past, what they are trying to accomplish here and what their chances are of being successful. It mostly hinges on the premise that they have found pretty decent high grade gold that should be easily mined and there are many other active mines around that could view the acquisition as quite beneficial. Then again, they might get caught with no money to dig the gold out and go bankrupt - that is the risk in such companies. They can be 10 baggers or go to zero very easily. You have to win big on some of these to compensate for the fact that the majority will be losers. 

I don't mind anyone bringing up past investing ideas of mine that have failed. They are useful reminders to me of failures that will make me a better investor in the future. The thing I dislike is HP vindictively following me around on this board. For that reason I "ignored" him awhile ago. I do sometimes see his posts when others quote him in threads. So don't act as though he doesn't have something personal against me. He doesn't know anything about BAR.V yet he attacked someone else's position in it here vociferously but said absolutely nothing until I made a comment. He is a troll in this thread - there can be little doubt about that.

The advice about not bringing up venture stocks here is fair enough and I have refrained from doing that as well for a long time.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

PMREdmonton said:


> That was all fine and dandy Tgal and I stopped posting about speculative microcaps awhile ago. I do update some of the worthy earlier ones when there is legitimate news such as with RGX, ONC, AM (although others have taken up that cause for me), IMUC.
> 
> The issue with HP is the thread where he called me a liar for stating that IMUC has done trials on humans. He insisted they had not and called me a liar in that thread on that point.
> 
> ...



He does not like me either.
He hates me with passion.
he also accused and belittled me many times.
in regards to this specific one stock I also believe it is a waste of time.
i do not like HP at all .
i am not the forum POLICE lol but i do not remember seeing him posting his failures in trading.
MAYBE HE DID.
i am sure he has committed many though.
Not accusing him of not posting his failures because personally i do not care what they are.
i care about mine like AMD , shorting FB for now and still short the Chinese index.
IT IS HARD TO SHORT THINGS WHEN THEY ARE RUNNING high.
IT is the biggest psychological problem with FUTURES TRADERS.
To remain in the trade which is the right trade EVEN IF U ENTERED IT EARLY.
he is a good options trader by all means.


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

Left Gasfrac a long time ago when management was not being forthright. I sold around 3.50 and had ACB of 5.50 so took about a 40% bath on that one. Crooked management look wreck you every time. That is why I avoid CHK too.

Don't know a thing about BTO.

Why are you being so hostile?

I think AM was my last pitch here. Go look at all the thanks in that thread. 

Who knows what the next one will be? Nothing strikes me fancy right now. My last trade was buying ALU at 1.10. 

I am thinking of picking up some more ABM. You could short that one I guess. I am also thinking of buying some more PBN but if you short that one you have a 9% dividend to cover so tread carefully there.


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

As far as BAR.V it is a trade. I bought at 0.95 and will probably exit the position soon with a nice gain. I am just waiting for a bit more pop in the gold market like a couple more acquisitions to boost the juniors before I sell as I still see more upside.

This stock is clearly for trading. This is not a buy and hold to me and represnetly about a 0.3% position. I just try to spread myself out a bit with these speculative juniors and form my own sort of mini-ETF so the risk is spread out rather than taking a big position in any one of them.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

PMREdmonton said:


> Left Gasfrac a long time ago when management was not being forthright. I sold around 3.50 and had ACB of 5.50 so took about a 40% bath on that one. Crooked management look wreck you every time. That is why I avoid CHK too.
> 
> Don't know a thing about BTO.
> 
> ...


I am not being hostile.
there is no hostility in my words towards ya at all.
maybe sarcasm i addmit.
chasing penny stocks for me is gambling.
if u like to gamble by all means.
there are many juniors out there with solid balance sheets in promising sectors.
i am calling u out on ur ideas and stock picking.
by all means one of them can be a lottery ticket.
i do not gamble nor play the lottery.
I trade.
i lose i win ... i am a trader that is all.
I gave a freebie on BTO.
i am not a spammer or whatever.
go take a look at that company's fundamentals .
and that is just one in my list of several other solid companies.
i mentioned celtic when u were trading whatever MUX.
i wish i had accumulated more shares when it dipped.
nevertheless I KNEW WHAT I WAS BUYING unlike tech stocks.
tech i am the master of disaster .
nothing wrong in calling u out on ur trades.
and by the way juniors are not a mini basket of ETFS.
i am also not on a fishing expedition.
i will look into PBN.
i dunno PBN


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

PBN is about to report their last quarter. They should beat expectations at 56K BOE exit production and they are selling oil at higher rate than most Cdn companies so their earnings are probably being underestimated. They have been beaten up since reaching 16 earlier this year - wish I had liquidated some of those $6 shares I picked up earlier back at that price point. They pay a high divy but get beat up because of concerns about dividend sustainability but they pay much of the dividend in DRIP so they don't leak as much cash as most figure and thus they are adequately capitalized for exploration programs. They have lots of good land in Bakken and Cardium and produce mostly light oil. A big drain on them had been the split nature of the stock with the majority to stock held by its sister company PBG who were majorly divesting themselves of shares in the open market and driving down the price of the stock. This issue was eventually resolved with PBG spinning off its PBN shares to its shareholders so this drain is now gone.

The basic thesis is these guys produce a lot of light oil at decent extraction costs, have a lot of valuable oil rich land to drill for the next 10 years or so and will pay you a decent dividend until the market realizes their value. The main concern with them has always been debt and when they hit a crunch in late 2010 the stock got crushed down to $6 but they introduced the DRIP, refinanced their loans and sold some assets to fix the balance sheet.

This is like one of those situations that Greenblatt always talked about watching stocks that spinoff - there is a strong tendency for the price of both to run up. I like the PBN spinoff myself. Some people bought PBG earlier this year because there was an irrationality in their pricing where they sold at a discount to the value of their PBN holdings so there will probably be some selling now that will drive down the stock but it should rebound. CFO last year was $721M on a stock with a $2B market cap, D/E managable at 0.5, P/B of 0.6, divy 9% with available DRIP.

You can look at what happened last year at this time. The stock popped about 25% pretty quickly. The reason is pretty predictable. Their biggest cap-ex happens in the last quarter. The market is always upset because they get a late start on drilling because of long spring breakups and they get punished. Then they disappoint in the next quarter with production. Then they go gangbusters late in the year and get a whole bunch of production online that the market thinks will not happen since they missed earlier and boom - up goes the stock. This one is also a play on how badly beaten up most Cdn small cap energy stocks have been with low nat gas, low heavy oil prices and the Cushing discount. They sell most of their production at $80-90 per barrel of oil unlike many of their brethren.

Celtic was a good one. I chose MQL (done well executionally but bad share price movement because they had an earlier miss, company is fundamentally good and I am buying on dips but the chart is ugly) and BIR which has done well off the 5.50 lows but has been sagging lately. I like BIR more right now because they are better funded and are a better low cost producer. Both have huge upside. MQL actually had CFO of 0.07 in their last quarter - this for a stock trading at 0.72 right now - lunacy. The next quarter should be better with more wells tied in. They are getting beaten up like PBN was in 2010 because of liquidity fears but they have some assets to divest and made a huge profit on spinning out a property they acquired in 2009 in the last quarter and they probably have another in the works that will help de-risk them once completed. They have tied in two new wells in December and got previously drilled wells tied in which were delayed in the last quarter and contributed to the "miss" which has crippled the share price. This one is definitely contrarian right now. Very little risk in BIR as they are a low cost producer with lots of land in the Duvernay shale that has been going like gangbusters lately. Seymour Shulich has heavily backed this one and helped them through some tough times earlier. They are a low risk slam dunk at some point for a probable double off their present price once nat gas returns to a sane price level. I think they are profitable at 1.50 for mcf - they are basically the lowest cost producer out there right now.


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

Had a look at BTO - looks like a very solid mid-teir with lots of upcoming production growth and decent operating costs with minimal debt. So there is a lot to like there. I have mostly played around with the large caps as trades (Goldcorp and ABX) and the volatile junior explorers. I actually haven't played around much in the the mid-tier guys like BTO but they definitely look pretty good from a fundamental point of view.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

As I mentioned previously, I get it and I will refrain from posting highly speculative picks.



thenegotiator said:


> by the way hawk .
> i actually have 4 juniors that i have been tempted to load up for a long time but i will not open a thread for them .
> Why?
> because some junior boy trader here might think it is a frigging Gem and in the end is garbage.
> i am talking about 4 juniors with massive Insider buying which honestly to me signifies nothing because they may just be at the same time betting against it to gain a much higher profit.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

hawk there's nothing wrong with discussing speculative stock picks. Many in cmf forum discuss speculative stocks. Where you have made a mistake imho is insisting on repeating only what you believe are positive aspects.

bref you have touted/pumped this stock balmoral beyond reasonable limits. It is this telltale pumping that makes a poster untrustworthy, therefore impossible to believe, therefore - in the end - a clown. The sort of clown that foolish babbling doKtor/pumper has become.

there are a significant number of skilled investors in cmf forum who are able to see & to write clearly about both the positives & the negatives in every trading vehicle. These posters are valuable. As one of the members recently wrote, these posters are among the top 10% of retail investors in canada. They are, in fact, the jewelled resources of this forum.

in time, if you listen respectfully & stop pumping, you will learn who these posters are.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks HP, appreciate the feedback.

I realize my mistake.



humble_pie said:


> hawk there's nothing wrong with discussing speculative stock picks. Many in cmf forum discuss speculative stocks. Where you have made a mistake imho is insisting on repeating only what you believe are positive aspects.
> 
> bref you have touted/pumped this stock balmoral beyond reasonable limits. It is this telltale pumping that makes a poster untrustworthy, therefore impossible to believe, therefore - in the end - a clown. The sort of clown that foolish babbling doKtor/pumper has become.
> 
> ...


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

PMREdmonton said:


> Had a look at BTO - looks like a very solid mid-teir with lots of upcoming production growth and decent operating costs with minimal debt. So there is a lot to like there. I have mostly played around with the large caps as trades (Goldcorp and ABX) and the volatile junior explorers. I actually haven't played around much in the the mid-tier guys like BTO but they definitely look pretty good from a fundamental point of view.


it IS a solid company .
actually NO DEBT and NON HEDGED to sell gold.
problem with any miner is possible problems in their mines.
as a company ..... a GEM IMO.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

Hawkdog said:


> As I mentioned previously, I get it and I will refrain from posting highly speculative picks.




Hawk
u can post any highly speculative pics man.
i am not a moderator.
i just called you out on this one and said that my money would not touch that one brother.
U can post whatever and If I disagree with ur pic I will back up my answer or i will back up the truck.
one can never have enough ideas by himself.
what i do hate on CMF is the SENSITIVE people when an argument forms and they go crying to the mods or the site owner and u get banned.
spamming is a much different story.
everyone is probably in awe seeing everything going up today.
there was not one thing going up today right?
but one should ask why gold silver ( mostly ) went up.
I could not care less what people post.
i am of the firm belief that ideas and picks are always good .

as for the poster above mentioning SKILLED investors that can clearly see the pros and cons or whatever i completely disagree with that.
specially the SKILLED part.
either way such poster hates me with passion so i could not care less about such poster.
cheers


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

cool. I think gold has some legs left.

Its really quite funny how this turned out as in reality i was thinking I would share this pick from Laurence's newsletter.
I have met the guy, he came to Smithers to speak. Stand up guy who knows his stuff, researches fully.
If anyone is interested i can email them the newsletter that had the Barmoral write up.
I obviously need to include more info in the posts - relating to why i own it.

I will chalk it up to experience.


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

why not just start a "penny stock heaven" thread?
then anyone who wants to bring up a penny stock can post on that thread.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

I think that is a great idea.
that way whoever wants to post their idea of penny stocks would leave it there.
I also think that people should get rid of their sensitivity and narcissistic way and attack others.
if the attack is specific towards the idea then defend ur thesis as to why one should enter a risky trade like penny stocks are.
i will leave it to hawkdog because I usually do not discuss my penny stocks.
If such thread opens I may reveal some of my picks
cheers.

as ur logo says

Seemed like a good idea at the time...


----------



## PMREdmonton (Apr 6, 2009)

daddybigbucks said:


> why not just start a "penny stock heaven" thread?
> then anyone who wants to bring up a penny stock can post on that thread.


Good idea, or maybe a Venture stock area?


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

like i said.
u and hawk have a lot of interest in penny stocks.
i do not 
just do it.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

troubling story. During the past month of january, exactly as balmoral resources was being wildly touted at $1.20 here in this thread, BAR corporate development manager john toporowski was secretly planning to sell 750,000 shares.

word must have leaked. Shares plunged close to 30% as the pumps raved.

on 1 feb/13, toporowski sold. Balmoral now down to 88 pennies.

troubling to see something like this in cmf forum.

.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

There seems to be a lot of heavy institutional selling as well.
Sentry Investments dumped over 900,000 shares at the end of Sep.
They were the largest institutional holders.

Another fact that stands out in one of the messages above is the claim that BAR have $19M "_sitting in the bank_".
As of the end of Q3, they had $2.8M - that's all.
They started 2012 with about $10M "in the bank", and are burning through cash faster than you can say Jack Robinson.

They will either need to issue more shares or find a private placement backer soon.

The total management ownership is 16%.
The recent insider selling brings it down to 15%.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

as said before.
why buy crap like that?


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

Have an order in for more shares today.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

HaroldCrump said:


> There seems to be a lot of heavy institutional selling as well.
> Sentry Investments dumped over 900,000 shares at the end of Sep.
> They were the largest institutional holders.
> 
> ...


11. EVENTS AFTER THE REPORTING PERIOD
(a) On October 4, 2012, the Company closed a flow-through private placement and issued 6,960,000 
common shares at a price of $1.15 per share for gross proceeds of $8,004,000.
(b) The Company received proceeds of $4,821,167 from exercise of 4,191,033 share purchase
warrants and 937,868 agents’ warrants.
(c) On November 9, 2012, 7,021,134 share purchase warrants and 162,342 agents’ warrants at a price 
of $0.94 expired.
(d) The Company as agreed, by letter of intent, to acquire an additional 49% interest in the Detour 
East Property in Quebec. Under the terms of the agreement, and subject to regulatory approval, the 
Company will pay $200,000, issue 300,000 common shares and grant a 2% net smelter returns 
royalty to the optionor to hold a 100% interest in 97% of the property (538 claims). The Company 
holds a 61% interest in the remaining 3% of the property (18 claims). 
The Company may, at any time, purchase the first half of the NSR royalty for a payment of 
$1,000,000 and may similarly purchase the second half of the NSR for an additional cash payment 
of $2,000,000.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

thenegotiator said:


> as said before.
> why buy crap like that?


ya should have bought apple stock. LOL.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

where are the fire assay results from certified lab ALS minerals in val d'or QC ?

other gold explorers i've looked at don't announce their in-house sample inspections in hasty press releases, the way BAR is doing.

instead, they wait to formally announce drilling results *only* after a certified 3rd party lab has conducted & released its assays.

i had thought that the tougher reporting changes that were introduced in canada after the BreX fiasco required announcement of drilling test results from certified labs only ? the wait period is usually 2-3-4 months for fire assay ...


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

Hawkdog said:


> ya should have bought apple stock. LOL.


and why is that man?
what is so attractive in aapl now?
keep it up with bar.v .
ur doing a bang up job.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

Thanks for your insightful comment, your approval helps me make it through the day.:highly_amused:

Picked up another 1000 shares yesterday.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

hawk u should be able to comprehend by now that approval from nego = kiss of death

so when are the fire assays coming out ?


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

humble_pie said:


> hawk u should be able to comprehend by now that approval from nego = kiss of death
> 
> so when are the fire assays coming out ?


approval? :highly_amused::highly_amused:


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

interesting thats it up 10% since you posted.
I should have bought more at 90 cents.

2 drills turning at the moment, should get drill results in March.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

Hawkdog said:


> interesting thats it up 10% since you posted.
> I should have bought more at 90 cents.
> 
> 2 drills turning at the moment, should get drill results in March.


:applause::applause: man i cannot believe that u made 10% on it.
whew


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

http://www.metalsnews.com/Metals+Ne...artiniere+after+Warrants+Provide+Addition.htm

:applouse::applouse::applouse:


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

thenegotiator said:


> :applause::applause: man i cannot believe that u made 10% on it.
> whew


only make money when you sell. but you know that.


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

Hawkdog said:


> only make money when you sell. but you know that.


i think that i know a lot of things that u do not know tha i know u may not possibly know.
like i said 
keep up the bang up job on this PKL.
let me throw 2 bones at ya.
PBR and ACI.
try and trade those two puppies.
THANK ME LATER.
and hereby as HUMMY would say I will leave ya my kiss of death .


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

thenegotiator said:


> i think that i know a lot of things that u do not know tha i know u may not possibly know.
> like i said
> keep up the bang up job on this PKL.
> let me throw 2 bones at ya.
> ...


I guess this kinda like a "last word" sorta conversation.

I am simply accumulating BAR on dips. 

There's gold in them there hills.............


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

http://www.juniorminingnetwork.com/...-7-as-production-looms-at-lake-gold-mine.html


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

Hawkdog said:


> I guess this kinda like a "last word" sorta conversation.
> 
> I am simply accumulating BAR on dips.
> 
> There's gold in them there hills.............



i never kinda live a last word .
i just post what i see .
and i do not like what i see .
whether there is gold in them hills or not .
still think that this stock is not worth trading.
u definitely do not need my approval at all.
u have HUMMY's approval.
that is all u need right?
he is even curious as to when essays are released.
by all means .
dig in.
i am quite busY with ACI:biggrin:


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

ummm. what exchange is ACI on? i assume its archcoal based on the volume and nice graph

your chummy hummy is on ignore at the moment.
I assume you mean assays, I would expect results in March.
The process works like this
core samples are taken from the ground via diamond drill - approx cost 100 bucks/metre plus helicopter support/camp costs
core samples are then split - just the interesting portions - half stays on site/half goes to the lab
the lab analyses the samples for specific elements. amount of time depends on how busy the lab is
the results come back to the geos 
news release

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHiw_pwp5r8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spC4hSpde4w


----------



## thenegotiator (May 23, 2012)

well.
like i said .
i am more into the drilling as pictured below

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-z1p8cru20

i like ... lets say more explosive commoditties?:biggrin:


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

.
it was a perfect pump
courtesy of hawkster the huckster
stk @ 88 pennies today
isn't he s.m.o.o.t.h
ooh
.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

close
.83


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

its kinda like a bday gift from you distance aunt, curious about opening it but you know its gonna be an ugly sweater or underwear 
i think i will keep you posts hidden for now hummy although i am curious


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

pretty nice graph on Bar from 32 cents to a 1.32


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

humble_pie said:


> .
> it was a perfect pump
> courtesy of hawkster the huckster
> stk @ 88 pennies today
> ...


perfect pump. ya that its.


----------

